# A special surprise for me on the 4th of July!



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 4, 2016)

I received an orchid plant on Easter from my little Grandsons. I bought a special Orchid pot, it had holes all around so the roots would get air, special Orchid growing material and fertilizer. It wasn't doing anything so I put it outside in a protected shady area and really didn't look at it for the past week or so. Today, when I finally decided to look, I was rewarded with a little bright green leaf hidden under the big leaves. Great 4th of July for me. It's the little things that make me so happy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

Such a good little orchid!!!! It's definitely the small things that can make you happy...enjoy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh how nice!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2016)

Lovely Ruth!


----------

